

Pratphall - A typed language targeting PHP - kodablah
http://pratphall.org

======
cpressey
I've been idly looking around for compilers that generate PHP from less awful
languages so that when circumstances dictate using PHP, I can at least
distance myself from it a bit. What I've found so far is Pharen, but I'm not
greatly excited by it. The prospect of a statically typed language is a bit
more appealing. Pratphall looks pretty interesting, and I'll try to play with
it a bit when I find some time.

~~~
kodablah
I like Pharen, but it also didn't solve my problems. Having worked on very
large PHP code bases, I got so frustrated refactoring them. I hope this will
make PHP code bases easier to manage. I have even already developed a PHP lib
with it [1] and was surprised at the productivity.

1 - <http://cretz.github.com/dust-php/>

------
kodablah
Since this is basically buried, there is a mailing list if anyone has any
questions: <https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/pratphall>

------
zekenie
I wonder how something like underscore would port? There is a php underscore
already, but I've found it lacking.

~~~
kodablah
The two PHP underscore ports avoid the single underscore, so shared code would
require using the metaprogramming facilities (which would work very well). The
primary goal of Pratphall is not to port JS libraries as much as it is to keep
things type safe and scalable in PHP.

